# Villas for rent without white goods and curtains??



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

After doing some research I found one site that mentioned that some villas do not come with white good or curtains. Is this true of most properties or just some.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Quite often it will depend on whether the developer fitted white goods when the villa was sold. Some projects were and others not. Sometimes the Landlord may have fitted them himself.It seems to be more villas do not come with white goods. Curtains - rarely ( probably only if the last tenant left them behind.)


----------



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Quite often it will depend on whether the developer fitted white goods when the villa was sold. Some projects were and others not. Sometimes the Landlord may have fitted them himself.It seems to be more villas do not come with white goods. Curtains - rarely ( probably only if the last tenant left them behind.)



Thanks Wandabug. It is just another expense I hadn't thought about! I will just have to factor that cost in with the housing allowance. Are white goods expensive in Dubai & also what about the cost of curtains and blinds?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Compared to UK,no not expensive or check out Dubizzle.com for second hand goods, expats going home who want to sell stuff quickly and cheaply. Curtains/Blinds depends on quality of fabric etc but will include poles and fitting in the price. DragonMart at International City is great value. I had curtains made and fitted for a 4 bed villa (swags/tails - the works) for dhs.3500. Dunno if other people think thats good value but I have alot of big windows so I was happy.


----------



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks that sounds very reasonable.. Does it take long?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

General rule of thumb ... villas don't come with curtains or white goods ... that includes your kitchen stove !

Another added expense also .... Villas also have a DEWA bond of 2000 AED where units its only a grand ....


----------



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> General rule of thumb ... villas don't come with curtains or white goods ... that includes your kitchen stove !
> 
> Another added expense also .... Villas also have a DEWA bond of 2000 AED where units its only a grand ....


Thanks Fatenhappy is the bond refundable?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Expat61 said:


> Thanks Fatenhappy is the bond refundable?


The deposits are refundable when your lease finishes, but you must keep the receipt in order to claim it back.
-


----------

